# اماكن دورات هندسية متخصصة



## الملاكم العنيد (28 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم انا المهندس احمد مصطفي ادعو اعضاء المنتدي الي التفاعل في هذا الموضوع. حيث اننا كما نعرف ان ال.دورات الهندسية تضيف الكثير الي ال cv الخاص بكل مهندس. لذلك وضعت هذا الموضوع لنتبادل اماكن واسعار واسماء الدورات حتي تعم الفائدة


ابدأ بنفسي اخوتي حيث انني خلال بحثي في مواقع الانترنت لفترة توصلت الي الاماكن الاتية علما بأني أتصلت بهم جميعا لمعرفة الاسعار ومواعيد البدء واماكن الاعتماد

1- منحة مصر المستقبل. الاسكندرية

هناك العديد من الدورات الهامه جدا والمتخصصة في الهندسة الكيميائية مع وجود خصم فمثلا يوجد المضخات والمبادلات الحرارية واسالة الغازات وغيرها. 

2- وطنية. الاسكندرية 

يظهرلي انه مركز محترم من موقعه الالكتروني فهو يقدم دورات في تخصصات مختلفة بالنسبة لي كنت اتمني أخذ دورة six-sigma كمان انه يملك ادارة محترمه جدا تتواصل معك عر البريد الالكتروني لتزودك بتفاصيل الدورة التي تريد ان تأخذها. 

3- logic المهندسين 

هذا المركز يعتبر الاغلي في الاسعار حيث ان شهاداته معتمده من الولايات المتحدة وهناك دورة ال six sigma سوف تبدأ في 26/9/2010 

4- مركز داتا واي (data way) اسكندرية

حيث يوفر دورة في التحكم (PLC @ DCS)

هذا ما عرفته حتي الان زملائي وأرجو التفاعل مع الموضوع حتي تعم الفائدة وشكرا لك​


----------



## HMS (3 سبتمبر 2010)

*هناك موقع اسمه "تدريبي" وهو يهتم بالدورات في جميع الوطن العربي ..

بالإضافة إلى انه يحتوي على تصنيفات متعددة ومنها الدورات الهندسية .. كما انه يزودك بمعلومات عن الدورة وسعرها ومقر إقامتها وكامل تفاصيلها ..

الرابط للفائدة : http://www.tadreebi.com/ar/index.php*


----------



## خشمون (3 سبتمبر 2010)

جزيتم خيرا


----------



## mohammed uae (20 سبتمبر 2010)

*مشكور وبارك الله فيك*​


----------



## eng.mohammedhassan (24 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## ahmedbabers87 (24 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ehabahmed50 (4 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## المسافـــر (8 أكتوبر 2010)

هل فيه امااااكن في السعودية او الخليج بالنسبة للدورات الهندسية 


شكرررا يااصااحب الموضووع


----------



## دعاء نعيم (8 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرااااااااا


----------



## fdido26 (6 نوفمبر 2010)

يا ريت الموقع الاكتروني لمركز وطنية في الاسكندرية و شكرا


----------



## didi 13 (9 يناير 2011)

شكراً


----------



## Aymancopy2 (9 يناير 2011)

شكراً


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (10 يناير 2011)

hms قال:


> *هناك موقع اسمه "تدريبي" وهو يهتم بالدورات في جميع الوطن العربي ..
> 
> بالإضافة إلى انه يحتوي على تصنيفات متعددة ومنها الدورات الهندسية .. كما انه يزودك بمعلومات عن الدورة وسعرها ومقر إقامتها وكامل تفاصيلها ..
> 
> الرابط للفائدة : http://www.tadreebi.com/ar/index.php*




شكرا لك على هذا الموقع


----------



## هشام عبد الخبير (14 يناير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمد قاسم الاغا (6 مارس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا لك اخي احمد على مجهودك الجبار 
سؤالي : لدى اصحاب الخبره والمعرفه هل توجد مثل هذه الاماكن في السعوديه ام لا ؟
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## mohammedsharaby (8 مارس 2011)

*بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## عماد شطا 2010 (13 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس محترف مسلم (31 مايو 2011)

الحقيقة اننا نحتاج الى عمل قائمة بأسماء المراكز المتخصصة في مجال الهندس والتي تمتاز بجودة دوراتها الهندسية ليس هذا فحسب بل احيانا نحتاج الى معرفة اسم المدرب ليتم الحصول على اكبر فائدة ممكنة


----------



## sunmoonstar76 (3 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم
هناك يا اخواني موقع للتعلم عن بعد وهو ممتاز و اسمه ملتقى الدارين واذا سمحت الادارة فالرابط هو www.aldarayn.com
وفقكم الله


----------



## احمد صباح سليمان (4 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## حسن جمعه احمد (12 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا


----------



## fmh.123456 (23 سبتمبر 2011)

*مركز دورات هندسية- مشروع -3D - solid work -Inventor*

انا مهندس اعمل باحتراف على عدد من برامج للتصميم الهندسي ثلاثي الابعاد خبرة طويلة - في مجال التصميم الميكانيكي و الصناعي واعطاء الدورات - انا سكان الاردن عمان - 

* نقوم باعطاء الدورات في مركز معتمد وسنمنح شهادات في هذه الدورات *

*الدورات هي هندسية متخصصة مثل ::73:*

 الرسم الهندسي باستخدام برنامج - SOLIDWORKS
الرسم الهندسي باستخدام برمانج - Autodesk Inventor
التصنيع باستخدام الحاسوب MASTERCAM
دورة قراءة المخططات الصناعية
دورة في CNC Mill machine
دورة في CNC lathe machine
*ملاحظة : :16: اود المشاركة مع مستثمر بفتح مركز تدريب في الاردن او خارج الاردن *

شكر ا لوقتكم الرجاء مراسلتي لمعرفة التفاصيل:33:
[email protected]
* fmh.123456 at ya h o o *


----------



## mohamed87_hamdy (28 سبتمبر 2011)

hms قال:


> *هناك موقع اسمه "تدريبي" وهو يهتم بالدورات في جميع الوطن العربي ..
> 
> بالإضافة إلى انه يحتوي على تصنيفات متعددة ومنها الدورات الهندسية .. كما انه يزودك بمعلومات عن الدورة وسعرها ومقر إقامتها وكامل تفاصيلها ..
> 
> الرابط للفائدة : http://www.tadreebi.com/ar/index.php*



جزاك الله خيرا - الموقع فعلا مفيد - بس تقريبا لسه جديد


----------



## عمرزيزوو (28 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمدبتروفاير (29 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاكمالله خيرا


----------



## محمود محمد الهادي (2 مارس 2012)

Electrical Distribution Course 
ابدأ صح وشارك في التغيير.
بشري لطلبة قسم الكهرباء كورس متكامل و بأحسن الاسعار يقدمه مهندس يعمل في اكبر المكاتب الاستشارية في مصر والشرق الاوسط لديه خبرة ممتازه لكافة انواع المشاريع المختلفة.
محتويات الكورس
1-General overview about consulting work
2-Lighting system calculation (indoor & outdoor) (manual calculation)
3-Lighting system calculation (computerized), using the Dialux program
4-Power system equipments
5-Circuit breaker& cable calculation (types of circuit breakers and cables)
6-Load schedule calculation and Power Single line Diagram
7-Short circuit and voltage drop calculations
8-Transformer and its calculation
9-Autocad 2d
10-Earthing and lightning 
11-Fire alarm system
12-Designing project
سيتم شرح برنامج الأوتوكاد كما سيتم التطرق لكافة الأكواد المختلفة . 
NEC, CIBSE, IES, IEC, BS, EGY CODE وذلك لتأهيلك الي سوق العمل وللإجابة علي أصعب اسألة الانترفيوهات.
فرصتك لتكون واحد من افضل مهندسي العالم العربي
بادر بالحجزالآن 
رقم الموبايل:01148919846


----------



## drmady (20 مارس 2012)

مشكووووووووووووور


----------



## mohamedbadawy (20 مارس 2012)

*شكرا اخي الفاضل على مجهودك و اهتمامك و زادك الله علما و ارجو منك وضع لينكات او وسائل التواصل مع هذه الشركات و شكرا*


----------



## CEMohammad (27 أبريل 2012)

شكرا جزيلا .. وجزاكم الله خيرا ..


----------



## future academy (16 يونيو 2012)

*ميرسى خالص ع المجهود الرائع دا*


----------



## eng.linaa (18 يونيو 2012)

مشكوووور


----------



## noas (24 يونيو 2012)

السلام عليكم وايضا الموقع المتواضع


http//:www.prof-ce1.com


----------



## noas (24 يونيو 2012)

وارجو الاستفادة من الموقع


----------



## noas (24 يونيو 2012)

كما ارجو من جميع الاخوان الذى يريد عرض كتاب ان يراسلنى على الايميل

[email protected]

والموقع الخاص بى هو 

http//:www.prof-ce1.com


----------



## noas (24 يونيو 2012)

وشكر على حسن المشاهدة


----------



## coco344 (25 يونيو 2012)

اتوقع فيه ماكز عالمية كثير لعقد الدورات مثل جلوماكس وبروجاكس ولها بالانترنت مواقع الكترونية ومحدد فيها مواعيد الدورات وتكلفتها


----------



## enas_s_sh (18 يوليو 2012)

لك جزيل الشكررررر


----------



## misrya (30 يوليو 2012)

fdido26 قال:


> يا ريت الموقع الاكتروني لمركز وطنية في الاسكندرية و شكرا




ايضا هناك الاكاديمية المصرية للعلوم والتكنولوجيا - بالتعاون مع جامعة القاهرة 
تقدم دورات لطلبة هندسة ومنح مجانية وقد اجتهدت للحصول على ارقام الاكاديمية

وهى
01226084004 / 01226086166


----------



## eng_black (13 مارس 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## eng_black (13 مارس 2013)

مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## جرجس صابر (21 يونيو 2013)

اللة يعطيك العافية 
شكرا علي لموضوع الشيق


----------

